# Suddenly Scared of me HELP



## PabzOr (Oct 17, 2011)

Oh my I'm so worried. I woke up today and my chi boy who is my little baby boy who absolutely loves me is suddenly very scared of me. I went to pick him up and he ran away with his tail tucked between his legs. Then when he was cornered and I picked him up he peed. This is very strange as he usually is torn when he is not by my side. I don't understand I'm very worried.

Has anyone had this happen before? Also his eyes look really wide. Like as if he was on drugs. I looked around to see if he got into anything but there is no evidence of anything the dogs could have got into. Also my other dog is acting completely normal. Please Help!


----------



## svdreamer (Feb 20, 2010)

Maybe he had a bad dream? Or heard something scary outside? How old is he? Once Pepper got to be 6-7 months old, he started running from me. He's a very nervous, shy dog and his personality seemed to jell about that age. He's still hard for me to catch if I'm not sitting down. Don't force it, let him come to you. Something scared him, but he will get over it if you ignore him for now.


----------



## MiniGrace (Oct 31, 2011)

Sometimes things we don't think about spook a sensitive dog. Some things I've heard of are changing your hair drastically, wearing sunglasses, gloves, a bulky coat or a coat made of leather or fur, a big hat, ear muffs or anything you don't usually wear. My dogs bark at my husband if he comes in with his motorcycle helmet on. Can you think of anything like that which may have caused his behaviour? Poor little guy!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

How old is he? He could be going through a fear period.


----------



## KittyD (Apr 2, 2010)

Perhaps something happened when you were asleep? does he sleep with you? maybe you did something to him inadvertently while you slept? my tiny guy always tries to tangle himself in my legs under the blanket at night but he has figured out over time that I move a lot when sleeping so he has figured out that it's in his best interest to sleep near my head, now most mornings I wake up with his head in my neck LOL his legs there and his body curled around my head, it's funny! 

Anyhow, also what MiniGrace said could be very true as well, my male hates it when my husband wears a baseball cap.. ha ha he barks his little head off at him until he can sniff him & a few weeks ago I was wearing a hood from my jacket and he even barked at me.. so sometimes they do get spooked from the silliest things! 

Gotta love them


----------



## bayoumah (Nov 30, 2010)

hi id put him in your bed as you said he sleeps with you and cuddle hell most probably be fine in the morning he just got spooked


----------



## Dragonfly (Jun 6, 2010)

Everybody has already given good advice! :thumbup: I just wanted to say I hope everything is going good in the morning! Let us know!


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

I would guess if he sleeps with you you might have done something to him while asleep. I have two very 'sensitive' dogs, if I look at them wrong they will run off and sulk for a LONG time! LOL. Giving high value treats, snuggles, etc. should reestablish your relationship with him. Act as normal as you can.


----------



## Willowjune (Oct 27, 2011)

I hate it when they get scared of me :-( Did he get over his fear?


----------



## mooberry (Jan 31, 2011)

update??????


----------



## ~LS~ (Oct 29, 2011)

Curious to hear how the little one is doing. Hurry back!


----------

